# The one who doesn't want to pay.



## Labamba84 (Mar 16, 2014)

*Learn from my mistakes*

I talk to the lawyer and talk to Angie's list representatives. After talking to my brother and business partner we decided to settle the case with the client. On other words we let go of the four grand in exchange for peace. The lawyer recommended I go to small court but I would need to lose two days of work plus I would need to prepared a case. I didn't take any pictures of the work I did. Since I can't enter the house anymore that would make proving my case harder since he could damage things around the house and say is my fault. Knowing this guy he is capable and likely to do this. The lawyer did told me that the judge will very likely ask him to pay me part of the bill and not the whole bill since I don't have pictures to prove the quality of the work. Finally I don't have a contract, this seems to be the biggest mistake of all. I take it as an expensive lesson. I create very detail contracts with my clients now, I don't do small extra things for clients without charging them and adding it to the contract finally I started a legal log. I know is naive of me to think I was going to be able to function without legal issues but it work for about 4 years. This guy saw me for a sucker and took advantage of my naive way of running my company. 

On another note Angie's list has been painful enough for me to learn not to depend of even be associated with this company. I'm spending the money to build a good online presence so I don't need this people. 

Well lesson learn and now I move forward.


----------



## intersound2005 (Jan 1, 2014)

No contract = no payment. Contract with no change order included = no payment.
HO knows it too & he's playing dirty. 
I would let him know your proceeding with liens & legal action informing him of the lien foreclosure rights of a licensed builder. 
There is a remote chance he will not realize its all void without a contract.
Always do contracts with an arbitration clause included.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Lesson learned; don't let it sour you on good relations with customers. With the great majority of good, cooperative, friendly customers, a detailed contract is still a good thing - it protects you both, by preventing misunderstandings.

A solid contract keeps the bad customers away, too. Good luck moving forward.


----------

